# June photo contest



## marshab1

DanielleH has chosen "Best Friends" for the theme, so post pictures of your goldens and their "Best friends". We'll take entries until 6/30

You must have 25 posts to submit a picture. And only 1 picture per member.


----------



## Jamm

Oh this will be fun! I can already tell there is going to be LOTS of competition!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

This is Enzo taking a nap with his best buddy, Hunter, who went to the Rainbow Bridge just a couple months ago.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, really, I am Tucker's best friend, but since I don't really wanna post something with me in it, here's Tucker and his Pitbull Reece doing what they do best:


----------



## MelMcGarry

Can't wait to submit a photo. Tucker and his best friend, Addy, will be together on our fishing trip to Ontario this coming week. I have a feeling we will have lots of photo-ops of these two best friends. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dexter0125

Dexter and his best friend..me


----------



## marshab1

good ones already!


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog and her friend Buddy Boy


----------



## Ljilly28

This is TippyKayak's dog Ajax and his best friend-


----------



## paula bedard

Here are Ike and my son's puppy Hunter.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I'll enter a picture this month of Hogan and Liam.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Gunner and BFF Paxton*


----------



## Kelley3204

Libbie and her best friends Lucie,Emily


----------



## Megora

^ Only golden retrievers would try playing tug of war with a tennis ball...


----------



## MidasMom

My daughter's best friend!


----------



## ActionJackson

Here is my golden Jackson as he looks on curiously while his best friend from next door, Buddy, takes a big gulp from Jackson's bowl. :bowl: These two cry through the fence to eachother until we finally let Buddy into the backyard to play. :wavey:


----------



## cory

Here is a picture of Dakota and her best friend our new kitten Sunny.


----------



## silver39

*Charlie and his best buddy*

Here is a picture of Charlie,2 years old, and his best buddy Casper who is 12 years old.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Rivet teaching baby Filly how to dig. Sept 2008.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Jack's cooperative retrieving with his "cousin" (my cousin's dog) and best-buddy, Charlie.


----------



## AmbikaGR

We'll PLAY!!!! :--devil:


----------



## AmberSunrise

*A wintry day*

best friends at play (Faelan, Towhee and Casey)


----------



## maggie1951

*Daisy and Charlie*

Charlie really loves Daisy


----------



## HudsensMama9

Hudsen and his very best buddy, his daddy (and his holy roller ball), doing what they do best!


----------



## vcm5

Oh my goodness!! These are the cutest pictures ever! I'll have to keep this thread in mind in case I ever have a bad day and need to smile! How will anyone ever choose just one??


----------



## Ljilly28

Okay, I am changing my photo to Kate and her best friend Lush, so happy together even in the rain:


----------



## olik

taking nap with best friend


----------



## tippykayak

Ljilly28 said:


> This is TippyKayak's dog Ajax and his best friend-


My boys!


----------



## Ljilly28

tippykayak said:


> My boys!


I absolutely love the love, lol, between Ajax and Andy. I didnt know it was a rule that it had to be your own dog, though, in the contest photo- oops.


----------



## tippykayak

Ljilly28 said:


> I absolutely love the love, lol, between Ajax and Andy. I didnt know it was a rule that it had to be your own dog, though, in the contest photo- oops.


Oh. I didn't either. If we loosely defined "your own" dog, I think Ajax would fit. You're definitely in his extended family, both by friendship and by the genes he and Finny share.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Ljilly28 said:


> I didnt know it was a rule that it had to be your own dog, though, in the contest photo- oops.





tippykayak said:


> Oh. I didn't either.



Actually the way I read the rules is that it is okay to submit a photo you have taken even if you do not own the dog, provided the dog's owner gives permission.


----------



## Ljilly28

Hmm, I will now investigate this matter, lol! Someone sent me an email reminding me it had to be my dog, but she could have been wrong. I will see if I can get TippyKayak's permission.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

This is Tucker and one of his BFF's Vinny at our Local St. Patricks Day parade this year, The Smile says it all.....


----------



## tippykayak

Ljilly28 said:


> Hmm, I will now investigate this matter, lol! Someone sent me an email reminding me it had to be my dog, but she could have been wrong. I will see if I can get TippyKayak's permission.


Given! Though if you think your other pictures stand a better chance of winning, we certainly will not be insulted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures everyone, this is going to be another very difficult voting month for me.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Bogey and Ace with their very best friend - THE MUD!!! (Kidding, of course...well, sort of!)


----------



## DanielleH

Loving all the Best Friend photos!!!!!!


----------



## Neeko13

Nash and his buddy, Melanie...my niece..::


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Oh how do I pick just one pic of my two??

Ok, I'm going with this one purely because I love Willow's 'you can't catch me!' expression and that it reflects these two in every day life. Willow runs, Diesel chases.


----------



## Jamm

Joey and his best buddy Blue having a laugh!


----------



## akgolden

Some amazing photos in here. I don't have any pictures yet on our newest addition Bailey with Kona (Chocolate lab), but they are for sure shaping up to be best buds. I will be home from working out of town on the 21st and will get lots of pics then.


----------



## Ranger

Not the best quality picture and very bittersweet...I think it speaks volumes to how big of a role Ranger has played in Scout's 5 weeks in our home.


----------



## AlanK

vcm5 said:


> Oh my goodness!! These are the cutest pictures ever! I'll have to keep this thread in mind in case I ever have a bad day and need to smile! How will anyone ever choose just one??


This is going to be a great month in the photo contest. Everyone is a winner


----------



## missmarstar

I wish this photo wasn't so dark but I couldn't move too much or they'd have woken up... without a doubt, Sam & Dill are best friends <3


----------



## akgolden

missmarstar said:


> I wish this photo wasn't so dark but I couldn't move too much or they'd have woken up... without a doubt, Sam & Dill are best friends <3


Little bored in the office so thought I would see if I could adjust it for you a little bit since you said it was to dark.


----------



## esSJay

Molson shares a drink with his brand new friend "Indy"!


----------



## missmarstar

akgolden said:


> Little bored in the office so thought I would see if I could adjust it for you a little bit since you said it was to dark.



Aw thank you so much!!


----------



## MyJaxson

Jaxson showing his new best friend how to roll around and play


----------



## ebenjamin85

Samantha and Mulligan have become the best of friends. They will have been brother and sister for a month on the 23rd.


----------



## kwhit

missmarstar said:


> I wish this photo wasn't so dark but I couldn't move too much or they'd have woken up... without a doubt, Sam & Dill are best friends <3


It looks like there's a heart in the middle of them shaped by the way they're laying. :


----------



## kwhit

Chance and Lucy...Definitely Best Friends Forever...


----------



## FranH

Here is my favorite photo of Holly and Rosie.....such best friends! Why have your own ice cream when you can share one?


----------



## goldensrbest

spirit, and cambridge, buddies, for sure.


----------



## akgolden

This thread is amazing. Every one of these pictures shows the gentle, caring nature goldens are.


----------



## MicheleKC87

This is my favorite of Lily and ONE of her best friends


----------



## Bob Dylan

We all have pain We all have sorrow But if we are wise We know that there's always tomorrow *Lean on Me..............Bill Withers*

*Lennon & Erica* Best Friends for sure!


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Finn and his nephew Casco*

Finn and Casco after an afternoon bitey-face session.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Finn's Fan said:


> Finn and Casco after an afternoon bitey-face session.


 

To Cute.......................


----------



## Gwen

My granddaughter, Jade, is definitely a clone of her gramma with her love of goldens. Here she is with baby, Thai, who she bonded with immediately. They still have a very special bond & Jade will eventually show Thai in the conformation ring. These are two to watch out for!


----------



## Lerin

They are all so cute!


----------



## akgolden

Haven't had a chance to get to many pictures yet but here is one of Bailey and Kona doing what they do best together.... destroying any toy we buy them.


----------



## West

Here are Cooper and his bestest friend Inti.


----------



## BayBeams

Just wanted to share a photo of Baylee and Beau, best buds forever. I lost Beau to osteosarcoma (the red guy in the front) in January of this year but he lives on in our hearts. They both were trying to fit on the cot to rest so I grabbed my camera.


----------



## Megora

Thought I'd throw this in since I caught the two blondies playfighting today.


----------



## Mileysmom

My Best Friend.....Miley


----------



## vcm5

How adorable!! I just love this photo contest!!


----------



## AmbersMom

This is Amber on her first day home. She was so excited and happy!


----------



## mm03gn

Here are my girls all cuddled up on a lazy Sunday morning...


----------



## Kendall's Mommy

Kendall's first best buddy 16-yr old "Tyler". This pic is bittersweet b/c Tyler is no longer with us. Kendall only had a short 6-months of knowing him. Tyler was sooo sweet allowing Kendall to gnaw on him during the teething stage. Poor guy.


----------



## Chance911

Here is Dawn and her best friend Buffy.


----------



## coppers-mom

Jack and I both miss Copper so much.:smooch:
Copper would have preferred to not have his feet bitten all the time though.


----------



## GoldenMum

*Cooper and his best bud...Max*

These two have been best buds since day 1!


----------



## Megora

Copper looked like he was muttering through his teeth in that picture<:  

Jack's feet were so huge!


----------



## Laurie

This is my entry this month. It's a pic of my 3 boys with their best friend...their daddy!!


----------



## jealous1

Summer 'n Buddy


----------



## Heidi36oh

I know this one don't count since Suzzee is not a golden, but had to share.

My grandaughter Kylie and Suzee the pit


----------



## DaisyGolden

Here is one of Daisy and Jenny a few days before Daisy went to the bridge. Jenny always liked to clean Daisys head.


----------



## coppers-mom

Megora said:


> Copper looked like he was muttering through his teeth in that picture<:
> 
> Jack's feet were so huge!


Jack's feet are still huge.:doh: He was only about 3 months old in that picture.


----------



## Liv

*Bailey and his best friend Namu.*

These two eat, sleep and patrol the garden together.


----------



## Neeko13

Liv said:


> These two eat, sleep and patrol the garden together.


Absolutely ADORABLE!!!::


----------



## Bob Dylan

This picture is so adorable.....................


----------



## BriGuy

Here is Cookie and her best friend, my daughter Gillian.


----------



## Catalina

These pictures are so much fun! Here's one of Murphy and Fletcher, probably not a contender but one of my favorites anyway.


----------



## Liv

Catalina said:


> These pictures are so much fun! Here's one of Murphy and Fletcher, probably not a contender but one of my favorites anyway.


 I love this, they look so warm and cuddly


----------



## BeauShel

I think this is going to be the hardest contest yet to pick the pictures. All are winners in my book


----------



## ShipIt

This isn't a very good picture and can't even compete with the other entries, but I'll enter anyway. 
Here's Edgar with his newly found best friend Toby the Shiba Inu mix.


----------



## shortcake23

It was tough choosing, but here's my submission. It's Mia and her best Goldie friend Molly


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

BeauShel said:


> I think this is going to be the hardest contest yet to pick the pictures. All are winners in my book


*You are so very right BeauShel..........*


----------



## C's Mom

I think this is the best thread ever. If anyone ever asks "why get a golden" send them a link to this thread.


----------



## akgolden

C's Mom said:


> I think this is the best thread ever. If anyone ever asks "why get a golden" send them a link to this thread.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## ferreira

I know this thread is done but I still wanted to post this pic


----------

